# MBTI personality types - which are you?



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've always been fascinated with social psychology and the MBTI personality test has always been a fairly accurate indicator (in my personal experience) of personality. I would love to find out what everyone's type is here - if you've never taken the test there are dozens online if you google MBTI. Essentially it breaks it down to four letters - you're either Extroverted or Introverted, Sensing or iNtuitive, Thinking or Feeling, and Judgeing or Perceiving. For example, my type is INFJ, which makes me introverted (self explanatory), intuitive (i make observations passivly rather than actively), feeling (meaning I tend to make decisions based on feelings), and judgeing (which means I prefer for things to be well defined and resolved rather than up in the air willy nilly).

My exact opposite would be an ESTP, and I've found that without fail that type annoys me to no end lol.

I'm also curious to see if there are certain personality types that are more prevalent among writers.


----------



## Cran (Mar 13, 2015)

No surprises on *mine* - 



> Personality: ENTP ("The Debater")
> Variant: Assertive
> Role: Analyst
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlaux (Mar 13, 2015)

INTP - The Logician, according to the website I just tried.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Mar 13, 2015)

INTJ-T


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 13, 2015)

I rated INFJ-the protector


----------



## dale (Mar 13, 2015)

> The INTP personality type is fairly rare, making up only three percent of the population, which is definitely a good thing for them, as there's nothing they'd be more unhappy about than being "common". INTPs pride themselves on their inventiveness and creativity, their unique perspective and vigorous intellect. Usually known as the philosopher, the architect, or the dreamy professor, INTPs have been responsible for many scientific discoveries throughout history.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey, Inner. When did they make you a mentor? I must have missed it. Congratulations


----------



## Riptide (Mar 13, 2015)

ENTP- Clever little devil that I am who loves arguments for argument sake- a test of knowledge in outwitting the other. 

To get a better grip on the results of us all then it would be better to have us use the same website because the websites don't have the same question, at least not the two I clicked on. I mean... if this was for scientific inquiry on the nature of writers all over the world... 

Mine are all on the edge so different questions could garner different responses. In my case, anyway.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 13, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I rated INFJ-the protector



Yay, me too!  INFJ is apparently the rarest type so it's tricky finding others hehe. I got to be a mentor a couple weeks back 



Riptide said:


> .
> 
> To get a better grip on the results of us all then it would be better to  have us use the same website because the websites don't have the same  question, at least not the two I clicked on. I mean... if this was for  scientific inquiry on the nature of writers all over the world...



I've taken a few different tests and gotten the same result across the board so I think as long as your honest with your answers it will be correct. I'm betting that most of you probably stumbled across the test that pops up first on google search, and that's the first/best one I ever took.

I am noticing a pattern though - lots of types with iNtuitive so far - maybe that is a trait that lends itself towards writing?

Also I've found this website to be the funniest description of personality types - according to this Cran is a mad scientist, and mrmustard and I are conspiracy theorists lol


----------



## Sam (Mar 13, 2015)

I constantly hover between INTP and INTJ, depending on how contradictory (or not) the questions are.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 13, 2015)

According to three different tests, (I wanted to be sure)

I'm INFP-The Mediator

"INFP personalities are true idealists, always looking for the hint of good in even the worst of people and events, searching for ways to make things better. While they may be perceived as calm, reserved, or even shy, INFPs have an inner flame and passion that can truly shine. 

INFPs have a talent for self-expression, revealing their beauty and their secrets through metaphors and fictional characters.

At their best, these qualities enable INFPs to communicate deeply with others, easily speaking in metaphors and parables, and understanding and creating symbols to share their ideas.

 INFPs will focus their attention on just a few people, a single worthy cause - spread too thinly, they’ll run out of energy, and even become dejected and overwhelmed by all the bad in the world that they can’t fix.

INFPs often drift into deep thought, enjoying contemplating the hypothetical and the philosophical more than any other personality type. Left unchecked, INFPs may start to lose touch, withdrawing into "hermit mode."'


Yep, that's about right in my case.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 13, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> Also I've found this website to be the funniest description of personality types - according to this Cran is a mad scientist, and mrmustard and I are conspiracy theorists lol



Well I don't know if I'm a conspiracy theorist necessarily. A little eccentric maybe :lol:


----------



## Sleepwriter (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm an ENFJ- Protagonist

On the website that Inner found, it says I'm a cult leader.  That would explain all the hippies sleeping in my backyard.


----------



## TJ1985 (Mar 13, 2015)

Your personality type is: Campaigner (ENFP-T)                              

Stunningly, I read about that classification, and it actually describes me quite well, down to the tiny details.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 14, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Your personality type is: Campaigner (ENFP-T)
> 
> Stunningly, I read about that classification, and it actually describes me quite well, down to the tiny details.



That's why I like the test so much, it seems to be consistently accurate.  A lot of things became clearer for me when I found out I was an INFJ. Feeling like an alien all the time, like I didn't fit anywhere. Turns out it's because I'm in a personality type that only makes up about 1% of the population lol

Still all iNtuitive types...wonder if there are any with Sensing on the board, or if I've found a trend?


----------



## Sonata (Mar 14, 2015)

The test I tried told me I was an INTJ but the percentages it gave of each meaning were so unlike me that I thought a mistake had been made somewhere.  I might try again on a different site.


----------



## Boofy (Mar 14, 2015)

PERSONALITY: INFP ("THE MEDIATOR")

VARIANT: TURBULENT

ROLE: DIPLOMAT

Never heard of this test before now, heh.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey Boofy, we are twins. INFP-T.

The rarest of types.


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 14, 2015)

Can't say that I can argue with its assessment of me.  In my bio here on the forum I put down when I joined if you can't die doing it, what's the point of it.   I see Helen Keller is quoted as saying something similar, if she were a guy she would have used my words.  ESTP make up about 4 percent of the population, which means that I am a freak or aberration. 



*ESTP Personality (“The Entrepreneur”)*
Life is either a daring adventure or nothing at all.
Helen Keller​ESTP personality types always have an impact on their immediate surroundings - the best way to spot them at a party is to look for the whirling eddy of people flitting about them as they move from group to group. Laughing and entertaining with a blunt and earthy humor, ESTP personalities love to be the center of attention. If an audience member is asked to come on stage, ESTPs volunteer - or volunteer a shy friend.
Theory, abstract concepts and plodding discussions about global issues and their implications don't keep ESTPs interested for long. ESTPs keep their conversation energetic, with a good dose of intelligence, but they like to talk about what is - or better yet, to just go out and do it. ESTPs leap before they look, fixing their mistakes as they go, rather than sitting idle, preparing contingencies and escape clauses.
*Never Confuse Movement With Action*

ESTPs are the likeliest personality type to make a lifestyle of risky behavior. They live in the moment and dive into the action - they are the eye of the storm. People with the ESTP personality type enjoy drama, passion, and pleasure, not for emotional thrills, but because it's so stimulating to their logical minds. They are forced to make critical decisions based on factual, immediate reality in a process of rapid-fire rational stimulus response.
This makes school and other highly organized environments a challenge for ESTPs. It certainly isn't because they aren't smart, and they can do well, but the regimented, lecturing approach of formal education is just so far from the hands-on learning that ESTPs enjoy. It takes a great deal of maturity to see this process as a necessary means to an end, something that creates more exciting opportunities.
Also challenging is that to ESTPs, it makes more sense to use their own moral compass than someone else's. Rules were made to be broken. This is a sentiment few high school instructors or corporate supervisors are likely to share, and can earn ESTP personalities a certain reputation. But if they minimize the trouble-making, harness their energy, and focus through the boring stuff, ESTPs are a force to be reckoned with.
*Most People Don't Listen Well Enough*

With perhaps the most perceptive, unfiltered view of any type, ESTPs have a unique skill in noticing small changes. Whether a shift in facial expression, a new clothing style, or a broken habit, people with this personality type pick up on hidden thoughts and motives where most types would be lucky to pick up anything specific at all. ESTPs use these observations immediately, calling out the change and asking questions, often with little regard for sensitivity. ESTPs should remember that not everyone wants their secrets and decisions broadcast.
Sometimes ESTPs' instantaneous observation and action is just what's required, as in some corporate environments, and especially in emergencies.
If ESTPs aren't careful though, they may get too caught in the moment, take things too far, and run roughshod over more sensitive people, or forget to take care of their own health and safety. Making up only four percent of the population, there are just enough ESTPs out there to keep things spicy and competitive, and not so many as to cause a systemic risk.
ESTPs are full of passion and energy, complimented by a rational, if sometimes distracted, mind. Inspiring, convincing and colorful, they are natural group leaders, pulling everyone along the path less traveled, bringing life and excitement everywhere they go. Putting these qualities to a constructive and rewarding end is ESTPs' true challenge.

Famous ESTPs:
Ernest Hemingway
         Jack Nicholson
         Eddie Murphy
         Madonna
         Bruce Willis
         Michael J. Fox
         James Buchanan


----------



## dither (Mar 14, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Boofy (Mar 14, 2015)

We're the same type? Oooo, so does this mean you're gonna stop calling me Bernard now, Bazz? :3 

Uhmm.... please? x3


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 14, 2015)

Bernie? Okay, enough teasing. You will notice from post 18 I have already stopped addressing you as Bernard, I know a joke taken too far is decidedly not funny and quite frequently antisocial.

So I will just have to find a new tease...


----------



## Sonata (Mar 14, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> Also I've found this website to be the funniest description of personality types - according to this Cran is a mad scientist, and mrmustard and I are conspiracy theorists lol



According that that website I am The outside contractor.  

INTJs  are solid, competent personalities who may seem aloof and even  arrogant, but who are typically highly skilled in any field which  interests them. 

INTJs are confident in their skills and knowledge,  self-assured, and imaginitive; their exceptional problem-solving skills  make them ideal architects, auto mechanics, and tools of the evil  empire. While it requires the driving will to conquer of an ENTJ to  imagine the Death Star and the evil genius of an ENTP to invent its  devastating weapons systems, the skill and technical prowess of the INTJ  is what makes the whole thing work.

The  INTJ sees life as a problem to be solved. For that reason, the INTJ is  the person a company brings in from the outside to streamline production  processes and identify redundant assets for termination. The INTJ's  combination of analyticial problem-solving skills and complete and utter  disregard for the morality or consequences of his actions also make him  ideal for the job of hatchet man, CIA operative, and helpdesk operator.

RECREATION:  INTJs are often baffled by the strange and incomprehensible  recreational rituals of other people, such as going to parties, watching  television, and having sex. Instead, they prefer to spend their leisure  time installing twin missile launchers in their cars to deter  tailgaters and playing chess with megalomaniac CEOs of the Tyrell  corporation.

COMPATIBILITY: Silly person, INTJs don't have relationships! They may, however build their own friends.

Oh yeah?


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 15, 2015)

INFJ is the rarest type followed by several other NF or NT types. According to this article NF and NT types only make up about a quarter of the population, so it's interesting how so far most of the people on this thread are an NT or NF . Sounds like a trend for sure.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 15, 2015)

So I tried the other site, I'm an idealist, don't have problem with that.


----------



## Cran (Mar 15, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> INFJ is the rarest type followed by several other NF or NT types. According to this article NF and NT types only make up about a quarter of the population, so it's interesting how so far most of the people on this thread are an NT or NF . Sounds like a trend for sure.


Whether it illustrates writer types with social tendencies, or just the subset of those who check out personality tests, remains to be seen.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 15, 2015)

I usually test as a _NTP. I am on the cusp between introvert and extrovert, sometimes testing slightly more one or the other depending upon the day.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 16, 2015)

Cran said:


> Whether it illustrates writer types with social tendencies, or just the subset of those who check out personality tests, remains to be seen.



True, NT and NF types may be more drawn to personality tests simply because they're more likely to feel as the odd one out and want to better understand why.  Too bad we can't have all the members take the test to see. Of course personality can't be a singular indicator of a potential writer, but it's always fun to find patterns.


----------



## PiP (Mar 16, 2015)

I am an ENFJ and apparently a diplomat. Ha... I'm not sure about that.




> ENFJs are genuine, caring people who talk the talk and walk the walk, and nothing makes them happier than leading the charge, uniting and motivating their team with infectious enthusiasm.
> People with the ENFJ personality type are passionate altruists, sometimes even to a fault, and they are unlikely to be afraid to take the slings and arrows while standing up for the people and ideas they believe in. It is no wonder that many famous ENFJs are US Presidents - this personality type wants to lead the way to a brighter future, whether it's by leading a nation to prosperity, or leading their little league softball team to a hard-fought victory.


----------



## SirJohnnyBoy (Mar 16, 2015)

This was pretty interesting... I'm INFJ, The Advocate. Very Rare, making up less than one percent.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 16, 2015)

SirJohnnyBoy said:


> This was pretty interesting... I'm INFJ, The Advocate. Very Rare, making up less than one percent.



Yay, another one! You and mrmustard being guys also makes you even rarer, INFJ's are usually female like myself. Welcome to the weirdo club lol.


----------



## LordDarconis (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm an INTJ, aka a Mad Engineer. I find Mad Scientists a little too intellectual when it comes to evil, as an engineer I get stuff done.


----------



## SirJohnnyBoy (Mar 16, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> Yay, another one! You and mrmustard being guys also makes you even rarer, INFJ's are usually female like myself. Welcome to the weirdo club lol.



Yay, a wierdo club! :excitement:


----------



## dale (Mar 17, 2015)

really? am i the only one that took the test where the results came back and said....



> Gee, dude. You are seriously fucked up.


----------



## Ephemeral_One (Mar 17, 2015)

INTP


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 28, 2015)

INTP:  3% of the female population...Yeah, I'm a singular wit...;-)  Egghead, geeking out.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 28, 2015)

Personality: ENTP ("The Debater")
Variant: Turbulent
Role: Analyst


Follow the path of the unsafe, independent thinker. Expose  your ideas to the dangers of controversy. Speak your mind and fear less  the label of 'crack-pot' than the stigma of conformity. And on issues  that seem important to you, stand up and be counted at any cost.

         Thomas J. Watson​I dunno if you can just read the rest yourself, but by now I guess errboddeh knows what these things say and I'm not quoting. >>

That said, I agree with this diagnosis of my personality. Lulz.


Famous ENTPs:

                 John Adams

         James A. Garfield

         Rutherford B. Hayes

         Theodore Roosevelt

         Thomas Edison

         George Carlin

         "Weird Al" Yankovic

         Alfred Hitchcock

         Alexander the Great



      Fictional ENTPs:

                 "The Joker" from Batman series

         "Jack Sparrow" from Pirates of the Caribbean



These personality matches made me lulz.


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 28, 2015)

I've taken this test many times and it always comes back the same... ENTJ. Apparently I'm the only one around here so far and that's probably a good thing!



> _As an ENTJ, your primary mode of living is focused externally, where you deal with things rationally and logically.  Your secondary mode is internal, where you take things in primarily via your intuition.
> 
> __ ENTJs are natural born leaders.  They live in a world of possibilities where they see all sorts challenges to be surmounted, and they want to be the ones responsible for surmounting them.  They have a drive for leadership, which is well-served by their quickness to grasp complexities, their ability to absorb a large amount of impersonal information, and their quick and decisive judgments. They are "take charge" people. _
> _
> There is not much room for error in the world of the ENTJ.  They dislike to see mistakes repeated, and have no patience with inefficiency.  They may become quite harsh when their patience is tried in these respects, because they are not naturally tuned in to people's feelings, and more than likely don't believe that they should tailor their judgments in consideration for people's feelings.  ENTJs, like many types,  have difficulty seeing  things from outside their own perspective.   *Unlike other types, ENTJs naturally have little patience with people who do not see things the same way as the ENTJ. The ENTJ needs to consciously work on recognizing the value of other people's opinions, as well as the value of being sensitive towards people's feelings.  In the absence of this awareness, the ENTJ will be a forceful, intimidating and overbearing individual.  This may be a real problem for the ENTJ, who may be deprived of important information and collaboration from others.*  In their personal world, it can make some ENTJs overbearing as spouses or parents._



The bolded part is frighteningly true and something I consciously deal with on a daily basis with my wife, children and co-workers. Being an ENTJ is one part blessing, one part curse. It is the fuel that drives me to succeed while being the explosive potential of my downfall. *sigh* Well, what can you do?

EDIT: Famous ENTJ's... Winston Churchill, Vladimir Putin, Napoleon Bonaparte, Margaret Thatcher, Aristotle, Julius Caesar, Joseph Stalin, Adolph Hitler


----------



## JamesR (Apr 9, 2015)

INTx

The confusing part is when it comes to J or P. I've scored both on the various tests, and seem to demonstrate qualities of both. I have a lot of incomplete projects, yet at the same time, I take great joy in planning and careful execution.


----------



## roxythereader (Apr 14, 2015)

I've always been an INTJ, on all the quizzes I've tried.


----------



## AaronR316 (Apr 23, 2015)

INFP, I do get shy even though I am passionate about things. I usually explain things with metaphors and creative examples that I come up with.. I also go into hermit mode a lot. My girlfriend often drags me out of that, despite how I feel LOL. What I think is cool about INFPs, Johnny Depp I hear is an INFP and so is Kurt Cobain.. Those are two of my favorite personalities so I guess that explains why I like them, because I feel like I can relate.


----------



## -xXx- (May 4, 2015)

infj.
my cusp is f/t.
i think cloud people are great companions.
the number in my geographical area appears to be pretty low,
but I've never actually opened _every _door
to make sure.
according to what i've read, I am now old enough to have put
some effort into my "weakness", s.
if i start posting random spreadsheets, please feel free
 to remind me that cell work doesn't really speak
 to poetry or prose, even with really pretty graphs.


----------



## Bevo (May 4, 2015)

ENFP-A The Campainer

Great test, interesting results that are very close to my personality.


----------



## EnglishmanRob (May 5, 2015)

*INTJ - "Mastermind". Introverted intellectual with a preference for finding certainty. A builder of systems and the applier of theoretical models. 2.1% of total population.

*I'm noticing most of us seem to be introverts. Maybe it is because we writers who prefer to sit with a laptop typing than going clubbing/dancing/drinking?


----------



## amelhope (May 8, 2015)

ESTP


----------



## John Oberon (May 8, 2015)

I took the whole dang test about five years ago...it's several hundred questions long. It came back nuclear INTJ, not really close in any of the areas, which the tester said he'd never seen before. He said, "You should be an architect." I said, "Are you out of your mind?"


----------



## Deafmute (May 8, 2015)

WXY and Z... now I know my abc next time won't you sing with me.

sry couldn't help it.

[h=1]INFP PERSONALITY (“THE MEDIATOR”)[/h]


----------



## ppsage (May 8, 2015)

With sixteen possible combos, an even spread is ~6% each.


----------



## LOLeah (May 9, 2015)

I got ENFP with an assertive leaning identity. I barely made it over the hump into extroverted and don't really consider myself extroverted at all. I'm not super social by any stretch of the imagination but I do love people. I like being around them but not necessarily interacting with them :lol: probably sounds really strange. No surprises with the rest.


----------



## BobtailCon (May 18, 2015)

INTJ, supposedly one of the most rare and analytical personality types.


----------



## popsprocket (May 18, 2015)

ENTP

Not sure how manufactured the extrovert part is. I'm less naturally-outgoing than I am taught-myself-to-be-outgoing.


----------



## Anari (May 27, 2015)

INTP-A the logician
Describes me pretty well.


----------



## Raleigh (May 28, 2015)

Ok I have seen this a couple of times on tumblr and it just popped up out of nowhere and I am still confused on what it is. I guess it is something that I would have to really sit down and read it to understand. I guess I should look it up...


----------



## ismith (May 29, 2015)

INFP here.


----------



## Taly (Jun 2, 2015)

I am an ENFP. 

Kitties, puppies, rainbows, and love everywhere.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jun 2, 2015)

INTJ borderline INTP

It is pretty accurate but I can be an extrovert at times.


----------



## walker (Jun 6, 2015)

INFP, for what it's worth.


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 6, 2015)

INFP


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 6, 2015)

All the MBTI tests tell you is the result of the test, that the test explain the person is also a claim made for both graphology and astrology - Indeed, there are those that seek to correlate MBTI and Astrology, a sure sign that something's amiss...

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/116627-another-try-mbti-astrology-correlation.html


----------



## musichal (Jun 6, 2015)

IJIT


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 6, 2015)

musichal said:


> IJIT



Is that the Irish version? In which case, it is missing a d...


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jun 8, 2015)

Bloggsworth said:


> All the MBTI tests tell you is the result of the test, that the test explain the person is also a claim made for both graphology and astrology - Indeed, there are those that seek to correlate MBTI and Astrology, a sure sign that something's amiss...
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/116627-another-try-mbti-astrology-correlation.html



Astrology assigns personality based on the alignment of the stars at your birth. MBTI assigns personality based on how you answer the questions. The biggest flaw as I see it is the discrepancy between how we perceive ourselves and who we really are. The more honest with yourself you are, the more accurate MBTI will be. Astrology is just silly because it's basing personality on random chance. I'm a Leo, and nothing about that describes me.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 13, 2015)

Johari window...wiki available.
Yay for self deception and low reliability self report data!

Hmmm...being born during winter or summer.  Yes, that would have a bearing on my personal development.
Stars as a universal calendar.
Yes, groups of people could have more similarity in development if exposed to similar conditions.

Nature vs nurture.
Either or.
Exclusion/Elimination.
Polarization.

(inf/tj)
*i likes my templates*
*i likes they are dynamic*
*aspires to ijit*
*on an arbitrary continuum*
*jussayin'*


----------

